
Light Table 0.8.0-alpha - ibdknox
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/light-table-discussion/rkfHTplo4ss
======
oblio
Has anyone been using Light Table as their go-to editor/IDE for big projects?

~~~
yenda
I tried to but it's not as keyboard friendly as emacs so I'm still waiting to
switch.

~~~
cldwalker
LightTable is fairly configurable. You can use it in emacs [1] or vim [2]
mode. I use it for the latter and don't miss vim.

[1] [https://github.com/LightTable/Emacs](https://github.com/LightTable/Emacs)
[2] [https://github.com/LightTable/Vim](https://github.com/LightTable/Vim)

------
shash7
It says in the change log they shifted from electron to nwjs. Does anyone know
the reasoning behind this?

~~~
pellmellism
CHANGED: We have switched to Electron from NW.js -- you had that backwords

~~~
mintplant
Still, can anyone offer some insight as to why?

~~~
sceutre
Electron is more active than NW.js looking at their github repos, it has had
25 releases since the last NW.js release for example. Visual Studio Code
choosing electron was a big external validation too in my opinion. (no idea if
that was a factor though)

~~~
shash7
Interesting. I am developing a desktop app using nwjs because a) many popular
apps were made using nwjs and b) I like their documentation.

It is fascinating because both of them are quite similar in nature and picking
one instead of the other doesn't mean you're missing out on a major feature.

------
shobhitverma
I have been thinking about using Atom, specially because of the pair
programming tool atom pair. Any advice before I jump in ?

~~~
issaria
It's just a damn editor, try it.

